# North Eastern Rally



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there New Englanders,

I did a quick search and did not see any plans yet for North East Rallys for 2007. Did I miss a post? If so I am very interested! If not maybe I should start something!

Eric


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Eric,

You could always join us at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah.








Could be a fun cross country caravan with tdvffjohn!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Eric

I think you are right. No 2007 plans yet. Do you have a place in mind?

Thor


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Eric
> 
> I think you are right. No 2007 plans yet. Do you have a place in mind?
> 
> Thor


Uh Ho think i stuck my foot in it!









I may take this on. I would like to ask a few questions from others who have organized a rally before. Helpful hints for hopeful heroes you know, but yeah, I think I probably could kick something off!

There are a few places that could accomodate a decent sized crew of people in this general area of beautiful NH. Danforth Bay comes to mind as well as Chocorua Camping Village. Eastern Slope is another good one but they have pet restrictions (no pets) during the peak season. Pine Acres in Massachusetts is another great one and close to 6 Flags NE. Hmmmmmm the ball is rolling!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> .... maybe I should start something!


Now THERE's a surprise - Eric's gonna start something









Nope - no real discussions yet. Although were several votes for a Rally on the Maine coast. There also has been some talk about moving down a bit (CT, NJ, Maryland...) so that more of the VA, NY, TN crew could join us.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

If you are interested in Canada near the border I will recommend this place

Sherkston Shores Camping

























Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> If you are interested in Canada near the border I will recommend this place
> Thor


Canada's got a long border.....where is this? (I _know _ there's a website, but I wanted to talk to YOU








)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> If you are interested in Canada near the border I will recommend this place
> Thor


Canada's got a long border.....where is this? (I _know _ there's a website, but I wanted to talk to YOU







)
[/quote]
Or up the ol' post count, eh Wolfie?
#10 is looming ever closer!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Or up the ol' post count, eh Wolfie?
> #10 is looming ever closer!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


you're just cold and heartless, aren't you ? <sniff>


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Define Northeast. If you want to say from Virginia north to Maine which I suppose includes Toronto and Montreal then dead in the middle is NJ and PA. So the beaches around Cape May NJ wouldn't be a bad call. YOu have beaches , boardwalks, and one hour north is Atlantic City. Philadelphia is 1 1/2 hour east and of course NYC is 2 1/2 hours north if you want to see either of those cities on a longer stay.

On the other side of the spectrum if you want peace and quiet then PA has literally thousands of campgrounds. Another thought if you include only Northern Virgina then the the Finger Lakes Region in NY State or the Catskills is about 1/2 way.

Just some ideas. For me I prefer to get out of my home state but the Cape May area can be pretty nice. Besides NJ bearing the brunt of bad jokes it is the land of instant gratification. Everything you could ever want, ( and not want) is only 1 hour away.

Mike C


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> Define Northeast. If you want to say from Virginia north to Maine which I suppose includes Toronto and Montreal then dead in the middle is NJ and PA. So the beaches around Cape May NJ wouldn't be a bad call. YOu have beaches , boardwalks, and one hour north is Atlantic City. Philadelphia is 1 1/2 hour east and of course NYC is 2 1/2 hours north if you want to see either of those cities on a longer stay.
> 
> On the other side of the spectrum if you want peace and quiet then PA has literally thousands of campgrounds. Another thought if you include only Northern Virgina then the the Finger Lakes Region in NY State or the Catskills is about 1/2 way.
> 
> ...


I'm from Virginia and as long as it is not more than 6 hours or so from here, I am in. Keep us posted. We were going to get something planned for the east coast, but have been waiting for winter to set in before planning. All the old timers laugh at us for wanting to plan 8 months out.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Eric,

There was a large interest in the Lake George NY area for next summer. Unfortunately, Wolfwood is not included







in the lg amount of interest. Sorry Wolfie couldn't help myself








Thor mentioned the Sherkston Shores Camping in Ontario soon after Niagra Falls Rally. 
Plus, there was some talk about an Eastern Regional Rally for those who couldn't attend the 2007 National Rally in Branson. I think that is all that has been kicked around for the east.

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We have in the past just waited till (our) off season to start planning next year. Start thinking of ideas where for the spring weekend rally in May


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Boy here we go!

I knew this was going to open a can of worms! I have been stationed up and down the east coast while in the Navy. Lots of great places to see and do. From the beaches in Virginia to The Canadian Maritimes There isn't a bad place in the bunch.

I will begin looking and try to suggest some places that are centralized between Canada, Virginia and Ohio and the Atlantic. Pennsylvania, geographically, is the place that jumps out. That would not be a bad location. That would be at least 11 hr drive for me. quite a haul.

Pennsylvania does have Hershey Park, Gettysburg and other points of interest. A bit south and east of that would be Maryland. Some of us are familiar with Cherry Hill RV Resort. It is very close to Washington DC. and we did have a super time when we visited. Although those places would be a significant haul for our Canadian families.

Perhaps it would be better to shoot for two rallys. One being for the mid-Atlantic area north and a second from the Great White North south That would allow for reduced road time and still provide for a good number of people to get together.

How's that for a compromise?

ehh?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> If you are interested in Canada near the border I will recommend this place
> 
> Sherkston Shores Camping
> 
> ...


 Hey Thor,

I don't know where that is to tell you the truth, I will have to look it up on Mapquest. Additionally I think that trying to organize a rally point that everyone would find doable that covers Eastern Canada to The Mid-Atlantic states is asking a bit much. Perhaps a Mid-Atlantic Outbacker can get something going in that region. I think what I am going to do is focus on the New England North East area. I will PM you shortly.

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OK, I've read the entire thread, and will agree with John, planning usuallly starts for the spring rally in November/December, but there is no such thing as planning early.











> Perhaps it would be better to shoot for two rallys. One being for the mid-Atlantic area north and a second from the Great White North south That would allow for reduced road time and still provide for a good number of people to get together.


Who said you can only have one rally a season?







This season, my family will have attended 4 rallies, all of which can be considered Northeast rallies, 2 in PA, 1 in NH, and 1 in ON. Last year there were three.

I would suggest that if you want a rally in NH, or ME, pick the spot, post the info, pick a date. If you plan it, they will come. I was thinking of somewhere in CT myself....maybe Mystic.

Afterall, the late October Otter Lake rally this year started small, and it has grown to over 28 families, and one soon to be recently departed pig.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> OK, I've read the entire thread, and will agree with John, planning usuallly starts for the spring rally in November/December, but there is no such thing as planning early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, does anyone know how many pounds that little porker weighs?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> OK, I've read the entire thread, and will agree with John, planning usuallly starts for the spring rally in November/December, but there is no such thing as planning early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right Tim it doesn't matter how long the drive or distance is it's the time frame for us
We have done so many this year I'm lossen count

Scott not sure but it should be a good size pig

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wolfwood and Clan Gregg will be meeting at the Loon Mtn, NH Highland Games mini-Rally next weekend. Odds a high







that there will be at least some campfire discussion about some sort of 2007 Rally someplace in NE. I agree, there should be (and I sure hope that there will) be more than 1 to choose from with different Wagon Masters on each one. No telling what Eric & Wolfie can cook up...guess that depends on how much beer Eric brings....







but we'll report back and see what anyone thinks....

A few ideas for discussion (besides Lake George which is already on someone else's list):
Acadia, ME
Mystic, CT
Sturbridge, MA
SouthEastern Ontario
Rangley Lake Region (NH/ME)
Northern MD/DE (Chincotegeau would be my  focus)

Of course, alost depends on time of year, activity interest, etc. (ie. our CGs and local activity sites generally don't open until May 30)

Stay tuned


----------

